# Meet Ellvy



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

The world's sweetest dog 

sharing my fave pix at www.ellvy.com


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a cutie he is! Love the shot on the skateboard. Will be fun to watch him grow and change.

How old is he?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is very cute, i love the laptop photo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellvy*

Ellvy is adorable!!
Especially love the pics with the skateboard and laptop!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG what an adorable boy! Each pic is cute, cuter, cutest!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful pup.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's adorable! Congrats.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy. He is adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy, he's beautiful. Great pictures, so hard to choose a favorite, they're all fantastic. I really like the laptop shot, the bandana one and several others. Gorgeous face on your Ellvy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the one of her on the keyboard. If those paws had been on the keys I would have sworn she was typing!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Ellvy is a girl!  I do wonder though, most people think she's a boy too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your statement is not very far from the truth, she is very, very sweet.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

she's got the cutest smile


----------

